# FreeBSD DVR successes?



## wblock@ (Jan 1, 2015)

Over the last few years, I have occasionally tried to set up MythTV using one of the easily packaged Linux distributions for that.  Easy, right?  Except I have never even gotten it close to working.  Maybe it was due to the wrong video capture hardware, maybe due to lack of documentation.

So now I'm tempted to try again, only this time just using FreeBSD where there aren't so many unanswered questions.

Have you used MythTV or one of the other DVR packages on FreeBSD successfully?  What video capture hardware was used?  What about related features like an infrared remote and video guide?

I'm in the US.


----------



## roddierod (Jan 2, 2015)

I tried this years ago and could not get it working, but I'm still interested in this topic. I hope you get it working and if you do write one of your excellent guides.


----------



## nox@ (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm in europe so I only have personal experience with DVB (I have two vdr instances running), while you in the U.S. have ATSC.  But https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/digital-tv-dvb-atsc-on-freebsd-a-small-guide.35179/ should get you started...

HTH, 
Juergen


----------

